# WOW!!!



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i dont even know what to say about this. her friends should have stopped her b4 she ever got this kind of confidence when u preform like this


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll just say this on thing. I wish I had her energy level!!











oh and... 
BWWAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I do know one thing though, I would TOTALLY dance w/ her if I saw her in the club! :bigok:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol u better give her some room or ull get judo chopped lmao


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I do know one thing though, I would TOTALLY dance w/ her if I saw her in the club! :bigok:


Now is that because you're a bad dancer and she'd make you look good....or is it because she's just having so much fun 

I'd like to know what the judges said about her.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> I'd like to know what the judges said about her.


Me too. I give her 3 gold stars.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

No kidding. I KNOW I'd hurt myself if I tried that.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

You know you see this all the time on these reality shows where people think they are so great and I dont understand how. Its almost like they have lived in a box there whole life and not seen others do what they try to do. I mean i give them props for trying but they really need a reality check.
It just amazes me


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I would give her enough to move on just so I could see what she comes up with next....


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW she certainly was pumped!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

interesting.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be able to move for days if I did that, I'd be hurting in places I didn't know I could hurt!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If she has any friends, they are evil. :saevilw:


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

thats funny lol, she has too much energy ha


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well thats what keeps the show goin, seein someone who probably has no chance of moving on. Makes people curious and want to watch the show. She should make aerobic videos haha


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i give her credit for getting up there and doing that sad thing is if she was black and about 8 yrs old dancing like that she would win but people look at her like she is an idiot


----------

